# .455 webley brass



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , does someone make .455 webly bras for my S&W ??many thanks zorro


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

try this link. The server is a bit overloaded right now so keep trying.
http://www.midwayusa.com/BROWSE/BrowseProducts.aspx?pageNum=1&tabId=19&categoryId=9081&categoryString=652***670***9014***


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

*.455 brass*

:buttkick:hi gmaske, i can see why your flying ths pirate flag , gee $24 for 20 pieces of brass , I could become a barary pirate too , many thanks zorro


----------

